# Utah Lake Pike



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

So Im thinking of running down to UL to chuck some flies for the pike this weekend. I Have never been down to there to fish so Im not familiar with the area. I was curious as to what kind of conditions I might run into trying to put a boat in at the Provo river inlet? Is that channel fairly deep or will I need a mud motor to run down the river and into Provo Bay? Is there still ice on the lake? I Checked the web cam and can see that marina looks open so hoping that will be the case across the whole lake. Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

There is no ice. The inlet is at the State Park and launch and navigation is easy there. Provo Bay is to the south of the inlet and it can be shallow. Folks also access it from a launch at Mill Race by Springville. A mud motor would be a good idea there. 

FWIW, pike numbers at UL are very low and they tend to be more an accidental catch than anything. A few show up at the harbors, around the springs at Lincoln beach, and irregularly elsewhere.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

Catherder said:


> There is no ice. The inlet is at the State Park and launch and navigation is easy there. Provo Bay is to the south of the inlet and it can be shallow. Folks also access it from a launch at Mill Race by Springville. A mud motor would be a good idea there.
> 
> FWIW, pike numbers at UL are very low and they tend to be more an accidental catch than anything. A few show up at the harbors, around the springs at Lincoln beach, and irregularly elsewhere.


Thanks for the help Ill put the mud motor on then and scoot along. I figured now would be the time to get them as they should be thinking about the spawn and hopefully will be stacked up in the inlets or so I hope. If nothing else ill toss a clouser around and catch whatever is eating.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When you say "Pike", are you referring to Northern Pike, or Walleye? I've heard some call a Walleye a pike before so just curious.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

taxidermist said:


> When you say "Pike", are you referring to Northern Pike, or Walleye? I've heard some call a Walleye a pike before so just curious.


Yea looking for northern pike never caught one so just figured I’d give it a shot and save some june suckers


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember that if you do catch one there is a kill order on them from the DWR. Also if you catch one with a tag you need to release it and report that you caught it and where to the DWR





__





Anglers need to report, release tagged northern pike caught in Utah Lake — and kill the rest


As part of an ongoing study launched two years ago, the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources is still asking anglers to report and release any tagged northern pike they catch in Utah Lake. And, because the invasive fish were placed in Utah Lake illegally, anglers must kill any northern pike they...




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I've caught them out of the hobble creek inlet and my friend has caught several at Lincoln Beach area


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> I've caught them out of the hobble creek inlet and my friend has caught several at Lincoln Beach area


Yea I was looking over the data from DWR about there tagging location and seemed like a vast majority of them were out out of the Lincoln beach area so maybe ill try there thanks for the heads up


----------

